# Dental Surgery



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, my Ania has broken a tooth. :frown: I am just absolutely sick about it.

I noticed her licking her lips a lot, and it reminded me of Kevin Bradley's story. So I checked her teeth, and saw that the whole outside of one of her top molars had been sheered off. Like, it had broken vertically, not horizontally like you would think might happen. It was still bleeding, so I know it happened fairly recently.

I haven't feed her any heavy duty bones within the last few days, so either it happened from chicken (I don't think this is a possibility at all), or something else. Possibly some stick or rock chewing in the yard? 

Anyway, she is at the vet right now (I'm sort of a wreck). They said during the initial exam that they are 90% sure that it will need to be extracted.:frown: I am absolutely devastated about this.

My question is about her diet this week. She will have to eat ground meat this week while her stitches heal. Like an idiot, I gave her a full meal of elk and sheep liver last night (I hadn't discovered her tooth yet). Obviously she won't be able to eat her chicken quarter as planned tonight. So we could very likely have some cannon butt in the making. 

I know we need to get some fiber in her. My options are bone meal or canned pumpkin. I know I could grind bone-in meat myself, but my current meat grinder won't handle that, and after I pick up Ania this afternoon, I'll be super broke so couldn't afford a better grinder.

I actually don't like the bone meal option because you really can't know the quality, from what I understand. I'm actually leaning toward the canned pumpkin. Now, I am normally the last one to recommend canned pumpkin to a raw fed dog, as it masks the real problem. But in this case, I know what the problem is (I'm a dumba$$), but unfortunately cannot solve it in the normal way (increase bone).

So what do you think? Would it be okay to add canned pumpkin to Ania's ground meat (which I will grind myself) in order to firm her stools JUST for this week?

Thanks!


----------



## SonjaWi (Jan 19, 2011)

Considering that you know when you buy pumpkin what is in there I would prefer the pumpkin option too. Its only for a bit and its not a staple in her diet that will make up much, as you usually just add one or two tablespoons per meal, so I would not worry too much about it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about the diarrhea at all right now. Just fast her for at least 24 hours so she can get all the organ out of her, you'll have to fast her for the dental procedure anyways. Don't feed her until the day after the dental. 

I would then just feed her a chicken quarter smashed with a hammer (smashed REALLY well). Feed her smashed quarters for a few days. You'd be surprised how quickly the mouth heals. When Shiloh had her molar extracted, she was eating like a pro within 2 days.

I wouldn't go with either the bone meal OR the canned pumpkin, just because I don't think either of them are really necessary. Plus, canned pumpkin can cause diarrhea all on its own if dogs are not used to it.

As far as what caused it, maybe it was something in the yard...who knows. Does she wrestle with any other dogs? What kind of toys do you have for her? Any weird habits? What about beef ribs...given those lately?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww.....I am so sorry to hear this! :frown: It has to be from something other than the chicken....I am betting a rock maybe? I will keep you both in my thoughts and I am sending healing vibes for Ania. She is lucky to have such a good mommy! :smile:

I also think that you should go with what you are most comfortable with. It's not going to make up a huge part of her diet and it is just temporary. Keep us posted.

ETA: I like Natalie's suggestion! Just mash up the chicken quarter to mush!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

She's already had the surgery. When I called the vet last night and explained the situation, I asked if we could bypass the initial exam because I was certain that she would have to have SOME kind of surgery, and I didn't want to have to pay an exam fee twice. So I got an appointment first thing this morning with the doctor who would actually be doing the procedure. 

Do you still think it would be wise to not feed her tonight? We actually have never fasted her...

As far as what caused it? I am sure it was something in the yard. It was still bleeding last night when we discovered it, so I know it had to have happened very recently. Her meals in the last few days have either been boneless or chicken. So I really don't think that food was the cause. The toys she plays with are rubber Chuckit balls and tug toys (fire hose material with plush filling). So it couldn't have been her toys. It had to have been a rock in the yard or something.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

OH, didn't realize that she already had the procedure LOL

How is she doing so far? What have you fed her?

I would just go with smashed chicken quarters for a few days and see how it goes. She will most likely just not use that side of her mouth for chewing, so even if you did give her whole RMBs it wouldn't be an issue. Honestly I don't think we changed much at all for Shiloh when she had her tooth extracted. Unfortunately she doesn't use that side of her mouth much, so tartar builds up there. Its still isn't enough to do a dental and its been about 2.5 years. I still keep an eye on it though....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

She's still at the vet. We took her in at 8 this morning, and my husband just called them to see how things are going (yes, we're THOSE people:tongue, and they had just finished up. They told him we wouldn't be able to pick her up until 4 tonight (which I DON'T like. At all. We have taken her home right after a knock-her-completely-out procedure before. Why come we can't THIS time!?!?).

Based on past experience, I have a feeling that she will act her usual self tonight. 

My thought with grinding her meals and adding pumpkin is that the very act of chewing may irritate her stitches. So even if she is only chewing on one side of her mouth, the CLQ could still rub the tooth area. I thought that by grinding the meat, she could essentially gulp her dinner without a lot of effort and not hurt her stitches.

I haven't told anyone about this in real life. I just feel like no one will actually believe me that it wasn't caused by a RMB. I already have to defend our diet choice as-is. I don't want ignorant people telling me "I told you so". But I'm so so sad about this.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's ok to be "those people" because if your vet can't handle that...find a new one! When Bailey had her accident almost a year ago, I was calling every 1/2 hour to check on her LOL

Just do whatever you feel is best for Ania, that's what matters because in the end it's only going to be a few days.

And dont let people get you down about this whole thing. They have no idea what they are talking about so just don't let it be a big deal. I'm open and upfront (pretty blatant about it too) with people in my life about raw, those who don't agree with it just don't bring it up because they know I will debate it to the death of it! They've learned it's a moot point to give me


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I am so sorry Richelle, she will heal fast and don't beat your self up about it. If it was a rock this was gonna happen regardless of what you fed her, right? Do whats best for you and Ania and healing thoughts are coming your way!


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear this... I hope Ania is doing better already.
How about chicken feet and a big knife or a cleaver? I think you could chop the feet into so small pieces that no chewing would be needed. And wouldn't require a grinder.


----------



## jjcj (Nov 26, 2010)

What about a diet of fish for a few days still bone but softer bone.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

You know, my dogs once found a cooked t-bone in my parents' backyard (actually quite recently). Perhaps someone threw something into your yard that Ania thought looked yummy, yummy, and she ate it and that's what broke her tooth.

And for all intensive purposes, just tell the ignoramuses that doubt your feeding style that that's exactly what happened, and that you saw it and you were moving to remove said foreign object when "SNAP!" her tooth broke. That'll shut their faces.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

oy...that sucks Richelle. just know that you are doing everything you can at this point in time. There is nothing more that you can do, except to question the vet, and make sure they know what they are doing.

sometimes dental injures look worse than they are. shane bruised a tooth many many years ago, prob 4-5 years ago, and they said he;d lose his tooth or get a bad infection in less than a year. turns out he still has the tooth( it is his lower left canine we didnt wanna remove that one!!!)
im hoping the same thing happens with his current prognosis, and the few month mortality rate is a few years
-dave


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Perhaps some dried eggshells grinded in the coffee grinder? Just a suggestion because my buddy that feeds homecooked without RMB's does that with cooked meat and organs and the poop looks surprisingly small and solid. He said he measures about 1,500 milligrams a day and his Boxer eats about 2 lbs. daily so I assume he does 700-800 milligrams of ground eggshells per pound of food.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmmmm, I'm watching your thread here with interest Richelle. My pup Mollie has this one molar that's this horrible grey colour, and, its covered with tartar so I think I'm in the same boat. I think Mol might have hurt hers in the car when I had to slam the anchors on and she hit the dashboard (I know, don't carry on at me...ok?), a few months ago.
You are a fantastic owner, but you will never know what caused Ania's, its just one of those things that happen in life.
Hope she's up and running real soon. And, don't beat yourself up, shxt happens, could be a lot worse!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

funshine said:


> So sorry to hear this... I hope Ania is doing better already.
> How about chicken feet and a big knife or a cleaver? I think you could chop the feet into so small pieces that no chewing would be needed. And wouldn't require a grinder.


Hmmm... That's a good idea. Are there actual bones in chicken feet? Or is it all cartilage? Does cartilage have poo firming properties like bone does?



jjcj said:


> What about a diet of fish for a few days still bone but softer bone.


That's a good idea too. Unfortunately, the only fish Ania will really eat is canned. I don't think it has enough bone. Darn it! 



xxshaelxx said:


> You know, my dogs once found a cooked t-bone in my parents' backyard (actually quite recently). Perhaps someone threw something into your yard that Ania thought looked yummy, yummy, and she ate it and that's what broke her tooth.
> 
> And for all intensive purposes, just tell the ignoramuses that doubt your feeding style that that's exactly what happened, and that you saw it and you were moving to remove said foreign object when "SNAP!" her tooth broke. That'll shut their faces.


Man, I HOPE that's not what happened. 



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> oy...that sucks Richelle. just know that you are doing everything you can at this point in time. There is nothing more that you can do, except to question the vet, and make sure they know what they are doing.
> 
> sometimes dental injures look worse than they are. shane bruised a tooth many many years ago, prob 4-5 years ago, and they said he;d lose his tooth or get a bad infection in less than a year. turns out he still has the tooth( it is his lower left canine we didnt wanna remove that one!!!)
> im hoping the same thing happens with his current prognosis, and the few month mortality rate is a few years
> -dave


Thanks Dave. I hope your vet is wrong about Shane too. I was thinking about that earlier today. Here I am depressed and beside myself with worry when you, Bill, and many other dog parents are going through so much worse. In the grand scheme of things, a broken tooth is nuthin'.



SamWu1 said:


> Perhaps some dried eggshells grinded in the coffee grinder? Just a suggestion because my buddy that feeds homecooked without RMB's does that with cooked meat and organs and the poop looks surprisingly small and solid. He said he measures about 1,500 milligrams a day and his Boxer eats about 2 lbs. daily so I assume he does 700-800 milligrams of ground eggshells per pound of food.


Genius! Looks like hubby and I are having omelette's for dinner!



MollyWoppy said:


> Hmmmm, I'm watching your thread here with interest Richelle. My pup Mollie has this one molar that's this horrible grey colour, and, its covered with tartar so I think I'm in the same boat. I think Mol might have hurt hers in the car when I had to slam the anchors on and she hit the dashboard (I know, don't carry on at me...ok?), a few months ago.
> You are a fantastic owner, but you will never know what caused Ania's, its just one of those things that happen in life.
> Hope she's up and running real soon. And, don't beat yourself up, shxt happens, could be a lot worse!


It DOES happen, huh? Thanks for the encouragement!

It sounds like Molly's tooth may be dead. They told me today that if we left the tooth unattended, it would eventually abscess inside her face. You may want to have Molly's tooth looked at. Hopefully it's just cosmetic, though. YOU'RE a fantastic owner, and shxt DOES happen. Probably the other driver's fault anyway. :wink:

Ania is home now and high as all hell. Poor girl. She doesn't know what to do with herself. She's all glassy eyed and a bit clumsy. BUt this is to be expected. I was much worse when I got my wisdom teeth pulled, so I gotta give it to my girl.

THanks for all the advice and encouragement, guys. You are all so dang great!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Yikes! Sorry to hear about that :frown: Have you thought about premade raw perhaps? Since it's only going to be a temporary thing, and they do have ground bone and sometimes ground whole prey in it, it might help keep her poops on the solid side for the time being. Then when her stitches heal up just go back to the regular RMB routine? At least you caught it right away...it would be awful it if abscessed in her face

I gave Louis canned pumpkin for his diarrhea once...it just turned his diarrhea into orange diarrhea, lol!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> Hmmmm, I'm watching your thread here with interest Richelle. My pup Mollie has this one molar that's this horrible grey colour, and, its covered with tartar so I think I'm in the same boat. I think Mol might have hurt hers in the car when I had to slam the anchors on and she hit the dashboard (I know, don't carry on at me...ok?), a few months ago.
> You are a fantastic owner, but you will never know what caused Ania's, its just one of those things that happen in life.
> Hope she's up and running real soon. And, don't beat yourself up, shxt happens, could be a lot worse!


Definitely sounds like a broken tooth to me Penny...I would get it checked out ASAP. I see these kinds of things all the time....they happen and its not a big deal. You're also a wonderful momma and I have faith that you'll take perfect care of Molly.

Richelle...keep us all posted. Sending healing and positive thoughts your way :biggrin:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Nothing useful to add, just go with whatever you are comfortable with. I think you'll know more once you see her eat and how she reacts to it. 

So sorry about her tooth, what a bummer. Hope she heals quickly.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ania is still pretty high... I think she is suffering from inactivity (she has done squat today), but doesn't know why her legs are a bit jello-y. She just keeps wandering around the house in a confused sort of way. :frown: She even LOOKS high. Her eyes are glassy and a little bloodshot. 

Question: Do they rub Vaseline or something on dogs' eyes when they knock them out? Her eye fur looks greasy! It's not helping her overall appearance. 

We gave her her first antibiotic and pain med (only one pill since she was still a looped from the vet instead of the recommended 1 1/2 pill) a couple hours ago.

Along the lines of the 1 1/2 pain pill dose: how the heck am I supposed to cut the pills in half? They're like the size of a birth control pill!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We do put natural tear ointment in patients under anesthesia because their eyes tend to dry out while they are sleeping...I bet that is why her eyes look greasy.

Try cutting the pill with a really sharp knife or get a pill splitter...

Hopefully she will settle in soon...poor girl. Keep us posted on how she does!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Along the lines of the 1 1/2 pain pill dose: how the heck am I supposed to cut the pills in half? They're like the size of a birth control pill!!


Hmm...it's a tablet right? I know with my birds its a pain when they prescribe me pills because they need such small doses. So I sometimes just take a pastry cutter (or I guess a knife) and roughly cut it in half before I crush it to a powder. Or I just crush the whole thing with the back end of an ice cream scoop and divvy up the powder credit card style :tape2::spy::bolt: I learned it from TV, I swear :rofl:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

schtuffy said:


> Or I just crush the whole thing with the back end of an ice cream scoop and divvy up the powder credit card style :tape2::bolt::spy::rofl:


Haha! I know just what you're getting at. Great suggestion. Will I need a mirror for this endeavor?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Hmmm... That's a good idea. Are there actual bones in chicken feet? Or is it all cartilage? Does cartilage have poo firming properties like bone does?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is a good thing you are concerned over something ''so small(which is actually not so small anyways.) even though it's not terminal, a surgery is a big deal...you are the type of owner to worry over everything, and that is good! yo ucan never worry too much in my eyes..as long as your worrying doesn't restrict Ania's activity to an undesirable level that is!

im pretty sure Shane';s tooth was dead..and we did no treatment. it was pulpitus or something....he was fine. it is just a diff color now.

Ania should bounce back from surgery. Shane was horrible looking when we picked him up on the 10th, couldn't even walk and he was al shaven, and the vets gave him wet food and he was filthy...and prob hating the grained garbage.
he's doing pretty well now..can walk on all 4s, and his hair is much thicker than when we picked him up...still not a full coat, but about as long as a labs is.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

personally, i would do what natalie suggested...and that's take a hammer and smash the chicken quarter...

maybe stay away from harder bones for a bit...

use the tripe which has trachea and gullet in it...use fish if she'll eat it....and chicken feet...i just got a bunch if you need...

dental work always looks worse than it is because the mouth has so many blood vessels....on the other hand, healing is ever so much faster...and without sugar, will heal even sooner.....

i have some beef gullets here and lamb lung and trachea if you want, too, along with chicken feet. 

i can make you a care package...until she's eating normally again. i also have chicken frames..

and if you're doing the credit card thing, i have straws.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Bad re!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Bad re!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


robin....richelle started it. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> personally, i would do what natalie suggested...and that's take a hammer and smash the chicken quarter...
> 
> maybe stay away from harder bones for a bit...
> 
> ...


That is SO sweet of you!! This is what I'm talking about when I say that I love our co-op and this forum. Everyone is just awesome and really has eachother's backs. I can't tell you how much I appreciate you all. Of COURSE I'll take your straws, Re! (just kidding. You know I was talking about the care package :wink

Good news, my Kitchen Aid meat grinder attachment worked on chicken wings!! Just barely, though. So that was the last time I'm doing it and I wouldn't recommend it to others. The fact that I risked my beautiful cobalt Kitchen Aid stand mixer for my Ania Ponya... I just love my wittle baby!

So Ania got some much needed bone in her diet. But the other suggestions here have just been fantastic! I hope I'll never have to , but if Ania has to have a soft diet in the future, it's good to have so many options. I never woulda thought of some of those!!

Re, how do you do the tripe chub? It's a little intimidating... But if it doesn't scare you with your little dogs, than it shouldn't scare me. So... how do you navigate a tripe chub without freezing and thawing it repeatedly? 

I think I'll run over to Uwajimaya at lunch today and grab some ugly ol' chicken feet.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, if you're going to uwajimaya...here's what they have that ania would love, if you don't mind spending a little more.

they have beautiful chicken frames with lots of meat on it....they've got chicken feet.....

you can also get from their butcher, the beef scraps that are going to be made into hamburger....it's their wagyu beef..nice and fatty..

as to the chubs...i wait until they are almost defrosted....because it's easier to cut when they are still slightly frozen.....

and then i segment the tripe into meal sizes...i don't feed tripe every day, it's just part of the rotation.....i also don't take it out of its wrapping, i just slice it into segments and bag it and refreeze once....and then take segments out when i'm ready to freeze.

text me, though if you want a care package. i'll put one together for you and meet you at krispy kreme at 7, if you want.

i honestly don't think she's going to need a soft diet for longmalia lost a huge molar due to a cavity....arghhh...when she was kibble fed....and she was back to eating kibble the next day.

i'd also be leery about giving her ground food for more than a day, lest she decides that it is so much easier to
eat mommy food, rather than have to work....: )

hammered food sounds like the solution for ania....

they can go for a few days without food....but chicken broth with a touch of salt will heal the gums magnificently....


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Mmmm...Krispy Kreme...! All the ones near us closed :frown:...I'm so hungry right now! Time for lunch, LOL


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh noes! Poor Ania. I hope her mouth heals soon! Glad you found a solution for her meals.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, Richelle, does your husband have a skill saw or a bench saw? I've used both of these before to slice up frozen chubs and big hunks of meat before sticking them back in the freezer.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how is ania doing?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> how is ania doing?


I was wondering the same thing.....:smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aw! Thanks ladies! Seems I need to work on follow up a little more. 

Ania is doing very well. I ground up a bunch of chicken wings and pork the first night after the extraction, and have fed it the last three days (I know, I know, I'm being paranoid about feeding whole meat and smashed bones. But I had already ground everything up, and was just plain more comfortable feeding her stuff she didn't have to chew. Those stitches cost a pretty penny and I don't want to have to get new ones!). Last night, I was low on Richelle's Special Tooth Removal Mix, so I added a chunk of boneless pork and a cooked salmon fillet left over from our dinner. 

To my surprise and delight, Ania chewed up the pork chunk with both sides of her mouth!! She does this little thing when she eats. She cocks her head to the left and chews on that side of her mouth a couple times, then turns her head to the right and moves the food to that side of her mouth and chews a couple times. And so it goes back and forth several times until the meat is small enough to swallow. So I could see that she was using her whole mouth for the duration. Whoo hoo!!

The only thing is that she wants to play with her tug. I just won't feel comfortable doing that for another week. So she's sad about that.... :sad:

When we weighed her at the vet, she was 63 pounds. Which surprised me a bit, because I thought she was more like 73. When I mentioned it to the tech, she looked at her history and said that last time Ania was weighed, she clocked in at 79 pounds!!!!! There is ABSOLUTELY NO WAY she has fluctuated 16 pounds. No way! You would notice that on a person, let alone a dog! When I asked her if the scale had been calibrated lately, she sort of laughed and said something to the effect of, "um... YEAH." I'm not sure which weight is wrong, but ONE of them is. 

I noticed after we got home from the vet that Ania was acting much more looped than she ever has after being doped up for a procedure. But didn't think much of it. The next morning, she was acting normal. Then I gave her her pain pill. We were told to give her 1 1/2 pills of Tramadol (?), each pill being 50mg ea (if I'm remembering correctly). About a half hour later, she was high as a kite again. So I looked at her discharge papers more closely, and noticed that they had put down that she weighed 79 pounds!!! 

I called the vet, and talked to a very nice tech. She crunched some numbers and called me back. She said that the dosages we were prescribed for all of ANia's meds (amoxicillin, and rimadyl too) would be correct for both weight classes. Which seems weird to me, but I'm not a pharmacist. But I cut her down to 1 pain pill instead of 1 1/2, and it seems to be fine. SHe took her last one this morning.

This weekend will be a big search and rescue weekend. She has workouts on both Saturday & Sunday (usually it's just one day). I think she'll be fine, but Andrew will be keeping a close eye on her. ANother thing is that when she "finds" someone, her reward is a play session with a special tug toy. So we have to figure out an alternative for this time. 

But otherwise, she's recovering like a little champ!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Hey, Richelle, does your husband have a skill saw or a bench saw? I've used both of these before to slice up frozen chubs and big hunks of meat before sticking them back in the freezer.


He does. We had our own construction company until the economy took a poo. But they're just way too dirty to handle my wittle baby's food. :becky:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad to hear she is doing better! Mouths heal up extraordinarily fast... 

Tramadol has the "high" effect on a lot of dogs, even at low dose. The good thing about tramadol is that its a highly safe drug with very few side effects. 

RX drugs have a range of effectiveness based on the weight of an individual. So at 63 pounds I'm sure the dose she was originally prescribed as at the high end of the range (which would be the low end of the range for 79 pounds). If a dog is super painful or has a heavy infection we give the higher end range values and vice versa...light pain/infection load they get the lower end range values. It all depends.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> She does this little thing when she eats. She cocks her head to the left and chews on that side of her mouth a couple times, then turns her head to the right and moves the food to that side of her mouth and chews a couple times. And so it goes back and forth several times until the meat is small enough to swallow.


Louis does the _exact_ same thing! It's so cute :biggrin1:



> When we weighed her at the vet, she was 63 pounds. Which surprised me a bit, because I thought she was more like 73. When I mentioned it to the tech, she looked at her history and said that last time Ania was weighed, she clocked in at 79 pounds!!!!! There is ABSOLUTELY NO WAY she has fluctuated 16 pounds. No way! You would notice that on a person, let alone a dog! When I asked her if the scale had been calibrated lately, she sort of laughed and said something to the effect of, "um... YEAH." I'm not sure which weight is wrong, but ONE of them is.


I had this experience with Louis too...when we first got him he was 8 lbs, and steadily gained weight until he was about 12-13 lbs. Then one vet visit he was 16.5 lbs! When we went in for a followup a week later, he was back down to 13. Now that's a lot of weight for a small dog to lose in one week :tongue: It was probably an inaccurate weight. Anyways, glad Ania is feeling better!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

My husband just noticed a bald spot on Anster's back foot. It goes from the back of her pad up toward her heel about two inches. It isn't red or irritated, and she isn't licking it or anything. It looks like it COULD be shaved, but it also just looks like maybe the fur was rubbed off. It's very strange....

I called the vet, and the receptionist said I should talk to the tech who was in the surgery. Unfortunately, the tech will not be back in until Sunday. 

Would there be a reason why this spot would have been shaved? She has a spot on the front of her front leg that is shaved too, but that one is to be expected. She didn't have a bandage or anything on her back leg when we picked her up.

I've just never heard of this!


----------

